# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  peggy and Grant

## scott

Is Peggy back for good. When is Grant back?

----------


## pops110874

early october i think....he started filming this week

----------


## pops110874

i think this should be in spoilers....

----------


## kirsty_g

> early october i think....he started filming this week


yeah

----------


## Bad Wolf

moving to spoilers

----------

